# Lullaby House Wales Feb 2016



## Jon6D (Feb 28, 2016)

Vist to the Lullaby house with Vertigo Rod, the problem I find with visiting places in such rural places is parking the car so it doest stand out to much, as your car sticks out like a saw thumb to locals, and with these places being so rural they know every can and know your are around here somewhere, when ever I visit any place like this less people that see me the better, that way there's less chance of being thrown off the land and less chance of the land owner coming back to check where you are or what you up to, out of site out of mind.

On arriving to our location the farmer was there on his quad bike driving up the track to the place we was going, we give it 10 mins then followed, as we were half way up the track we could hear the farmer coming towards us so I said to Rod lets hide, Rod looked at me strange, so I gets down and starts running for the trees, Rod follows shaking his head saying this is a stupid idea, I just laughed haha, we get behind a tree and the farmer drive past just feet away, my heart was racing and it reminded me of being a kid again playing hide and seek haha, Rod though we had been see but the farmer just drove on past not knowing any better. 

We then make our way up to the house and its a great relief, we have seen the pics of the Lullaby house on here before but wasn't expecting it to be like it was, it was everything we was hoping for and a whole lot more! at one point when we where in the Kitchen we'r heard the gate squeak and open at the side of the house, don't know if it was the farmer or just a rambler walking by, we just stood quietly waiting for someone to walk it and tell us to get out but to our releafe no one did.

There was lots to explore here with loads of possessions still left behind, out buildings, kitchen, bedrooms and attic, for me the main living room was my favourite part of the house, as soon as I walked in I was blown away with how it still looked, it was like traveling back in time.

Don't have much history on the place but have heard that there was a death in the family thats how it ended up empty and there was no money to keep the place maintained which is normally the case in these situations, farmers don't sell them on because they own the land and don't want other people living on there land.





























































































































































Thanks


----------



## Rubex (Feb 28, 2016)

It looks like someone has tidied up the front room and done a pretty good job of it too lol the front room looks a lot different compared to when we went. Love your take on this place  great write up and excellent photos!


----------



## Jon6D (Feb 28, 2016)

Rubex said:


> It looks like someone has tidied up the front room and done a pretty good job of it too lol the front room looks a lot different compared to when we went. Love your take on this place  great write up and excellent photos!



Yeah, just looking through your pics again now, Looks like quite a lot as changed since your visit, Im just glad we was alone when we were there. Thanks Rubex


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 28, 2016)

Glad you got here mate..it really is a nice place..and I love that old pram..bit of a trek to it.but it is worth it.great post and pics.


----------



## Jon6D (Feb 28, 2016)

Mikeymutt said:


> Glad you got here mate..it really is a nice place..and I love that old pram..bit of a trek to it.but it is worth it.great post and pics.



Thanks Mike really appreciate it, yeah it was a bit of a trek up that hill but us valley boys are used to all that haha thanks again


----------



## oldscrote (Feb 28, 2016)

That timber work in the roof is spectacular,held together with wood pegs,not a nail anywhere,they were craftsmen back then.


----------



## smiler (Feb 28, 2016)

Nicely Done Jon, Thanks


----------



## Big C (Feb 28, 2016)

oldscrote said:


> That timber work in the roof is spectacular,held together with wood pegs,not a nail anywhere,they were craftsmen back then.



Precisely that, I love the roof structure.


----------



## Jon6D (Feb 28, 2016)

oldscrote said:


> That timber work in the roof is spectacular,held together with wood pegs,not a nail anywhere,they were craftsmen back then.


Brilliant in it, they sure don't build them like that any more


----------



## Vertigo Rod (Feb 28, 2016)

Superb post again Jon. Just been looking at past posts of this house and realise (as Rubex said above) that someone has obviously been busy re-arranging the place, but done a good job!!! Thoroughly enjoyed this visit. Great work Jon - captured the place perfectly


----------



## jsp77 (Feb 28, 2016)

Nicely captured Jon, you guys are certainly getting about.


----------



## Jon6D (Feb 28, 2016)

jsp77 said:


> Nicely captured Jon, you guys are certainly getting about.


Thanks jsp77, yeah we been doing loads over the past few weeks, going to slow things down a bit now though, most things that we've had planed to do this year have been done in 2 months, need to regroup now and find new ground


----------



## krela (Feb 29, 2016)

Great photos there, nice one.


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 29, 2016)

You've done a cracking job of photographing this time capsule and a great write up too,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jon6D (Mar 1, 2016)

flyboys90 said:


> You've done a cracking job of photographing this time capsule and a great write up too,thanks for sharing.



Glad you liked it flyboy90, this is by far my most enjoyable explore to date, I was truly blown away when I seen this place, thank you


----------



## degenerate (Mar 1, 2016)

Love it Jon, you've got some great places in Wales!


----------



## Jon6D (Mar 3, 2016)

degenerate said:


> Love it Jon, you've got some great places in Wales!



Yeah there seems to be quite a lot in Wales, don't think Ive even scratched the surface, done most of the big ones, some of which I wish Id done 5 years ago but they have all been enjoyable and there's plenty more to come, thanks


----------

